
Stratechery 4.0 - pouta
https://stratechery.com/2018/stratechery-4-0/
======
simonebrunozzi
In short, the "new" Stratechery provides three ways to consume its 308
articles:

1) Concepts

2) Companies

3) Topics

There's search, a new logo, a new email template.

~~~
neosat
This should have been the tl;dr on the page itself :) upvoted!

------
jamestimmins
I'm really excited about the Concepts page. Business school is often
denigrated within tech, but past the startup stage, B-school strategies become
increasingly important. Ben does a great job taking these concepts (eg
aggregation theory), and applying them to tech industry, in a way that is
interesting for folks who are more interested in understanding Apple than
theories in abstract.

Excited to read through these Concepts!

~~~
hkmurakami
Genuine question: when does startup stage end?

~~~
RobertRoberts
Never :(

~~~
hkmurakami
So B-school strategies never become important? ;)

~~~
RobertRoberts
Aren't all B-schools permanent start ups too?

------
wink
Stratechery is one of those blogs I've stumbled over from time to time and I
have the nagging feeling it should be at least mildly interesting, but I can't
attune myself.

I think it's mostly the personal style of people and I'm much more inclined to
read the same people for years even if they totally switch topics, over
reading things about a certain topic.

~~~
ballenf
Maybe not the reason, but I see his level of abstraction as at an order of
magnitude higher than just about any other mainstream tech writer. Making his
long posts both unique and somewhat less practical.

I just haven't found anyone else digging in as deep with regard to the
fundamental economic differences between Google/Facebook/Amazon and past
giants of industry. His recent points on the privacy scandal at FB were very
insightful in that he explains how Zuckerburg's problems originated in being
in denial that FB is an ad company first and platform second. (If they'd
realized that sooner, they never would have given away data like they did,
goes his theory. They would have still hoovered up data, but would have
avoided recent scandals.)

But can definitely see how it may not speak to everyone the same.

~~~
wink
Yeah, see, so I've given up on the details of such grand-scheme meddling of
geopolitical results of companies - for these kind of in-detail things you
mentioned I'll gladly accept the Guardian/NYT/WaPo level or I'm going to
Schneier or Krebs :)

I've no aspirations to start a company ever again, I'm nowhere near Silicon
Valley and I'm happily hacking away at small and interesting problems. ;)

------
ccostes
I like the effort to categorize previous writings. I primarily listen to the
podcast and think Ben has some really great insights and theories that he's
clearly put a lot of thought into (the perennial favorite: aggregation
theory), but are sufficiently complicated that they can't be re-explained
every time they are mentioned. Making it easier to look back into the archives
seems like a good way to address this problem.

New logo looks really nice, too!

------
mikeleeorg
I love the new way Ben's organized his content. Since it's WordPress, I've
always wondered why his categories and tags weren't publicly available. This
is a fantastic way to surface up old content.

Not everyone may agree with this, but since I love his podcast as well, I
would love to see that content integrated with the rest of his site. I realize
it's a different vehicle and he co-hosts it with someone else, but since they
often summarize Ben's weekly updates, there's a lot of synergy between both
services.

~~~
paulgb
+1 to his podcast, here's a link since it is goes by another name:
[http://exponent.fm/](http://exponent.fm/)

------
brianbreslin
This is the single newsletter I pay to subscribe to. I don't always agree with
his stance on stuff, but am a fan of the thorough analysis he tends to give.
Kudos to him for building a sustainable solo-publishing company.

------
stagbeetle
"Stratechery." When I first read it, it sounded like a break-down on startup
founders' stretching of their "trajectory" as a sure thing. This includes
their "strategy," i.e their well-typeset pitch deck that says they'll be
making $400B in revenues next year. Then you mash those two with "treachery"
for a play on words.

"Stratechery: How founders false-advertise, legally." It's almost like
Amazon's Cadabra | "Cadaver."

Don't even know what the company is, but will read now.

------
zasz
I like the blog and the redesign, but I'm not so sure about the logo. I use
fountain pens all the time, and it still wasn't apparent at first what it was
supposed to be.

~~~
zild3d
To each his own of course, I love the new logo. A PCB etched writing
instrument, it's unique, fits beautifully with the content, and not over the
top

------
wtmt
I love the new logo!!! I read most of the free articles whenever they come
out, and like some of the insights that Ben has pointed out (the one about
Apple's organizational crossroads is a personal favorite). It happens to be
one of the few sites that makes a very good amount of money from subscriptions
alone (I do not subscribe because it's way too expensive for me and my
currency).

------
tkris
If you are in silicon valley you should check out

[https://www.strategytmt.com/](https://www.strategytmt.com/)

The classes are great if you are a PM or an entrepreneur or simply if your
company pays for these kinds of classes.

~~~
prawn
Is there a relevance to the story that I've missed? The announcement doesn't
mention this organisation and I can't find any relationship going by its About
page or Ben's.

~~~
tkris
No. It has no connection with Stratechry, but I think folks who like
Stratechry might like these classes as well.

------
rand_r
tl;dr? Could someone please explain what this website is in 50 words or less?

~~~
avs733
a blog that thoroughly explains why a tl;dr approach to business strategy and
reporting is problematic using novel approaches to business strategy and
market theory. (25 words)

